# m & p or taurus? edit:**bought the M&P**



## Jason (Nov 17, 2008)

hello all! 

I am in the market for another handgun and am not sure which one I want. I am hoping that comments or suggestions on both of these will help me out. ie..problems with either or benefits of one over the other....

The 1st one is the m&p 9mm. The 2nd one is the Taurus pt92. 

I know there are some taurus haters on here and I don't want pure taurus bashing. just honest opinions please!! 

Thanks!

Jason


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I have shot both and like the M&P better.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Can't go wrong with M&P... State of the art IMHO. Why gamble?


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Smith and Wesson has the best warranty and customer service of any gun manufacturer. The M&P is a much better firearm too. Go with the M&P.


----------



## Jason (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks!

I was out looking at them today. the store I was at had a m&P for $499 plus a 50 dollar mail in rebate or 2 more mags and one with a laser grip for $719. the one with the laser grip did not have the manual safety on it though (gets in the way of the laser). one thing i did notice was that the safety seemed kind of cheap. maybe it was because it was the display model?


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

FWIW... Out of my 5 current handguns, only one has a safety... and I wish it didn't. To me, there's no need for a holstered gun to have a safety... and no need for an unholstered gun to have a safety... (except for the one between my ears). But that's just me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I personally don't care for the M&P - because I hat ethe trigger. But honestly - if your two choices is a S&W and a Taurus - get the S&W.

If you like the 92 design, get a Beretta 92FS.

That's my personal fav. The fit and finish of the Beretta will be better than the Taurus.

I think S&W has some sort of rebate for the M&Ps right now.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The M&P is a solid handgun with a good reputation, made by a gun manufacturer with a good reputation. The same cannot be said for Taurus, though some folks seem to like them OK.

In a striker-fired polymer pistol, I'd choose a Springfield XD or a Glock over either of them, personally. The XD can often be purchased for less than the M&P, the Glock for about the same or a little more.


----------



## Jason (Nov 17, 2008)

Bisley said:


> The M&P is a solid handgun with a good reputation, made by a gun manufacturer with a good reputation. The same cannot be said for Taurus, though some folks seem to like them OK.
> 
> In a striker-fired polymer pistol, I'd choose a Springfield XD or a Glock over either of them, personally. The XD can often be purchased for less than the M&P, the Glock for about the same or a little more.


I was originally looking at the xd-m and i found that the more i held it the more uncomfortable the grip felt in my hand.


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

Between those 2- M&P all the way. The trigger can be improved (if need be with a Apex kit) and the warranty and support is much better.


----------



## Jason (Nov 17, 2008)

samurai said:


> Between those 2- M&P all the way. The trigger can be improved (if need be with a Apex kit) and the warranty and support is much better.


does improving the trigger void the warranty?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The M&P is a fine gun, however the Taurus 92 is a fine gun too. I have help, shot and clean the Taurus 92 and I could not find anything offensive about it. I went into it thinking Taurus = crap because of what I had read and I walked away thinking what a sweet gun.

I would pick the M&P of the 2 but I wouldn't rule out the 92 Taurus, somply because its a Taurus, I'd shot it you might really like it. 

RCG


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Jason said:


> does improving the trigger void the warranty?


 No it does not.

It is my understanding that guns sent in for warranty repair that have after market parts installed will be restored with standard parts but they will be fixed.

Most M&P's will smooth out with a little use. Installing Apex sear and safety block will provide an instantaneous smoothing out of the trigger function. I have both and both work just fine.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm curious .. why have you limited your choice to a M&P or a Taurus ?

:smt1099


----------



## Jason (Nov 17, 2008)

dondavis3 said:


> I'm curious .. why have you limited your choice to a M&P or a Taurus ?
> 
> :smt1099


 Ok, well I hope this isn't too long winded...

i like the 92 style gun but I prefer the taurus over the beretta for cost and accuracy. (I shoot the taurus better than beretta for whatever reason).

As for the m&p, I like the way it feels in my hand. It is very comfortable. i originally had a hard on for the xd, but the more I held it the more i disliked the way it felt in my hand. not only that but I did not care for the grip safety on the xd. i have big hands and it still felt as if i had to reach up to make sure it was pressed in.

(I do not have that problem on the kimber 1911. that grip safety feels like it was made for me. but that is beside the point. lol.)

Another reason i like the m&p is the price. I feel it is a great gun for a great price with a great manufacturer. However, after a trip to my local gun store i am now starting to like the glock 19 4th gen. felt great in my hands and i have shot a glock 19 before, just not the 4th gen. Here is my problem with glocks: it seems as if everyone has one. Is that so wrong of me? I know that can be a good thing, especially with availability of accesories.

So i guess now am I am confused as ever on what to buy, especially with another gun in the mix. lol. i think now that my choice is going to be between the m&p and the glock.

Help, comments and suggestions are very much welcome!! Everyone does a great job on this site!! :mrgreen:

Why can't I just win the lottery and buy everything!!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well to confuse you even more.

I'd suggest you look at a Sig Sauer Pro 2022.










This is a great shooting gun, with the famous Sig Trigger.

They are on sale now at Academy Sport & Outdoor for $399 w/o night sights or $479 with night sights.

Sig Sauer is a very fine gun indeed and with it being this price is competitive with any brand. :smt082

JMHO

:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Well now that it is M&P or Glock 19 and the Sig 2022 is tossed in the answer is very clear to me what you should get

*CZ P-01*......fine choice, excellent gun.  If I could own only one gun that is the one I would pick

Sorry dude I know that doesn't help........get the M&P of the 2 you are looking at now.

RCG


----------



## Jason (Nov 17, 2008)

*Thanks for all the help! I ended up getting the m&p 9mm full size. I have taken it to the range once so far and have no complaints!!*


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

Given your 2 choices, I would take the M&P, but as mentioned here previously, the trigger is awful. Yes, you can install the Apex kit or even send it to S&W for their Performance Center Trigger job (which won't void the warranty) but once you spend all of that money, why not get a Glock 19/26 that you don't have to modify at all? Just my 2 cents.

www.handgunworld.com


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

M&P


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

M&P ..... :smt023

:watching:


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Enjoy the M&P.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know. I'm curious about your experience regarding the M&P grip inserts... Have you found that experimenting with them/changing them is a fruitful endeavor?


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I think you made an excellent choice. After owning several hand guns (no sig). I rank my personal experiences with Taurus at the bottom. After seeing some suggestions I fell you made the best choice. I have owned 2 glocks, about to trade the 2nd for an xd (hopefully). I got a chance to shoot a beretta 92 and while it seemed to be good I wasn't real impressed. The glocks were good. I felt the xds were hands down better. Though I would choose the ruger p series over all those. 

I was torn on a few pistols when I settled on the m&p .40c. Hands down the best gun I have ever laid my hands on. I think over time you will become more and more pleased with your purchase. I know I wouldn't let mine go for $1000. Even though I know I could get 2 more for that I couldn't do it. And this is the first gun I wouldn't do that.


----------

